# Lockable Filler Cap Replacement



## Souris

I have now read through other threads and discovered that my water filler cap may have been removed by some lowlife who didn't necessarily have a key to it. That being the case I am now in a quandary. Do I take a chance and assume the d*** thing just wasn't locking and Mr Lowlife hasn't got a key to the rest of my pride and joy or do I assume the worst and try to source new barrels for all my locks at the same time that I'm replacing the water filler cap...

Incidentally does anyone know how interchangeable filler caps are?? I have a Chausson and I suspect that branded filler caps don't come cheap...


----------



## lifestyle

You most likely did`ent lock it and lost it while you were driving.
I think are a universal fit,so any caravan shop will have one.

;Les


----------



## Mark993

Surely if Mr Lowlife had a key to your van he would have tried it first on more significant locks than your water filler. So this does point to it coming off without the key.


----------



## BillCreer

If I find my water filler cap is missing I drive back to the last place that I filled it and hope it's still on the ledge where I left it. Even after 3 days it was still there, the last time.


----------



## harveystc

*filler cap*

Hi, loads of fillers on ebay,cheaper than motorhome shops,regards Harvey :lol:


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi
You either left it at a filling point, it fell off or another camper nicked it after theirs was lost!

Any thief would have been in your van straight away if they had the keys

I managed to leave my fuel cap at a garage and drive 120km before I noticed, no big deal until I realised the fuel cap had most of the van keys still in it  

Andy


----------



## wakk44

I have replaced my water filler cap with a Fiamma one.
A big improvement on the OEM which was prone to sticking.


----------



## Agilityman

If its any consolation, my Chausson water filler cap stopped being able to lock after 6 months. Yes the key turns etc. but you can just twist it off wether locked or unlocked. Not sure wether it was the same when new, but just never tested it, just assumed the key was locking it.
Another example poor quality by Chausson in my experience.

Found remark about Fiamma replacement interesting, will have a look at them.


----------



## Souris

Whatever happened is now water under the bridge and as I still have everything except the filler cap it must have fallen off??!!

Anyway thanks to everyone for their input I went out to EmmBee in Bury and bought a new cap with two keys...


----------

